# Sprinter trick out



## CITY DECKS INC

Hi All, see the attached link for total non festie sprinter trick out. I must say it's pretty cool to see another systainer / non systainer set up. Dewalts tough boxes are actually better because they are so durable water proof and dust proof, but are a lil bigger averaging 21" L x 6h -12 - 17 x 13d

Festi's are all 15 5/8 w. x 11 5/8 x 4-8-12-16h. 

http://dewaltownersgroup.com/index.php/topic,700.0.html

I'm doing a reworking on one my Sprinters and will be posting picts soon.


----------



## FSCROB

Those people are sick over there. I do like the dewalt boxes though. I wonder where you can get them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I was a little sick in my mouth when I see that lol. love how tidy and slick it looks but it looks like a massive waste of usable space. I ended up getting rid if my Stanley boxes due to them wasting so much usable space. There's just to much wasted space between the boxes above and below. I doubled my storage in the area I had the boxes. The dewalt boxes look like they waste even more than mine did.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Guys no reason to trash the yellow way.. You have to agree the lay out of the dewalt truck is flawless and the boxes are not that bad. There just bigger which allow to carry more with a lot of home made dividers but could wind up being to heavy at the end especially the xl.


I’m sure they would hold up better then the Festi’s on rugged job site especially when you leave your stuff outside. They are waterproof and dust proof and a hell of lot stronger. 
If we worked more in condo’s I would have everything in the Festie’s. If had simply had an environment that I can clip the boxes on the vac or cart it to and from I would have everything in the festi’s but I’m pulling my **** up 4stories with a rope or humping up 4-6 flights of stairs and leaving it all outside all the time so I might onto something.


----------



## EthanB

I actually keep one of those big Stanley boxes empty so I can just chain it up outside and drop my stuff in it and padlock it when I'm going to be inside. I rarely have to do this because, on most jobs, I'm can either park the van right near where I'm working or the house is away from any traffic.


----------



## AustinDB

I saved these picts when researching layout for my van.


----------



## Ohio painter

ok I have to ask, does that Dewalt van really stay that neat and tidy? Do the tools get taken out of their box, then returned to their box at the end of the day only to repeat that every day? If so then I have to say wow.


----------



## EthanB

I'm just not sure how I'd fit 2000lb+ of demo in the van with that setup:laughing:

I need to see some creative setups for KUV or Stahl body vans. Almost everything fits in the boxes or shelves but I'm pretty sloppy about loading the truck at the end of the day. If I have an extra 15 min I always spend it cleaning the customer's house.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Ohio painter said:


> ok I have to ask, does that Dewalt van really stay that neat and tidy? Do the tools get taken out of their box, then returned to their box at the end of the day only to repeat that every day? If so then I have to say wow.


It's a promotion truck silly


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

72chevy4x4 said:


> I saved these picts when researching layout for my van.


Post some picts of what you have and what hauling in the boxes.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Actually if we can all post some picts of what we have in the boxes and how they are layed in the trucks would be great.

I thinking of making up dedicated boxes / packages. 1) framing, 2) cordless, etc. There's a dewalt repair shop that sells a lot of stuff discounted I'll call to see if they have any.

Hmmm..
I wonder if I squeeze in 2-framing guns, tico, Palm nailer, 50' ,2- 25' air hoses in 1- xl. That sounds like it should be about 40lbs.
Box#2: jig saw,mini router + blades and accessories in a small box.
Box#3: 2- skillsaws, sawzaw, blades, 2-25' cords, 1-2/gang splitter, Grinder . 
Box#4: cordless sirc saw,2-impact drills, 1-high speed/hammer drill, 3- batteries, 1- charger, 1-sds hammer drill . 
Again if would need a lot fussy dividers and some foam but the fussy lay out would have to he done with the festi's as well.

Anybody have picts to post on packed in festi boxes, dewalt or any for that matter.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I will post some of my stuff I have in my systainers. If I was doing what your doing I would go with the dewalts too. they ain't as nice and organized as the systainers but if your rough on them you may want something tougher than the systainer. I have dropped mine numerous times though with no damage yet. 

The main advantage with the systainers is you pick your combination of tools on the fly instead of having a box full of tools you may not use.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

So I shouldn't just throw my tools inside and have my wife put them away when I get home??

I service her for doing it!!!!


----------



## AustinDB

Ethan-I've hauled a lot of demo debris before-the trick is making it narrow enough (i.e. ripping out sheetrock) or short enough (demoing rotten 14' joints). 

That isn't my rig-I saved the picts when researching the Dewalt TS boxes. I custom made my shelving to hold what I had-I'll try to take some picts. It's worked for me so far, but I'm ready to update it. Biggest new addition is the Kapex-I want to make a dedicated spot for it and the CT.


----------



## Northwood

I do things more like BC it seems. I have many separate tools in systainers which are small and super fast and easy to add to a stack and carry as needed. I've found a grinder or rotary hammer to be suitable in this style. I typically know in the am unloading whether I will drill into concrete and so it's worth the trade off of an extra trip once in a while when it comes up instead of always loading and unloading it. Maybe that's not the case for you but identifying which tools are like that makes it easier. 

Also have some sys. with similarly grouped tools (such as ALL my finishing guns in one sys 5). Many times I find a certain gun would be better or easier and didn't think I'd need it so they're all together with a sortainer on the bottom with enough fasteners to get me through. 

I've found having a "framing" box sounds good, but in my experience there are far too many tools to fit in specific boxes and many of those are needed for other duties like finishing or decking. Where do you draw the line with a lot of them? Some may be obvious, usually big power tools like you said but they can get pretty heavy to pack together. I have found keeping all the hand tools in something like vetos can keep the categories more clear and let's face it you always end up needing a hand tool you never expected. 

Some categories are more clear cut such as drywall, painting, tililing etc. and I use large rubbermaids for those since I don't move those kits in and out daily and they don't need to be so small and convenient (just loaded with everything I could need for that discipline). 

I'd love to see to see some people's set ups. I will say the systainers are WAY better than I expected. Tougher, faster, and easier to work with. Helped cut down on wasted loading/unloading time by huge amounts (oh and wasted space! The consistent footprint makes storing a breeze) and I wholeheartedly see why people get sustainer obsessed!


----------



## duburban

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Actually if we can all post some picts of what we have in the boxes and how they are layed in the trucks would be great.
> 
> I thinking of making up dedicated boxes / packages. 1) framing, 2) cordless, etc. There's a dewalt repair shop that sells a lot of stuff discounted I'll call to see if they have any.
> 
> Hmmm..
> I wonder if I squeeze in 2-framing guns, tico, Palm nailer, 50' ,2- 25' air hoses in 1- xl. That sounds like it should be about 40lbs.
> Box#2: jig saw,mini router + blades and accessories in a small box.
> Box#3: 2- skillsaws, sawzaw, blades, 2-25' cords, 1-2/gang splitter, Grinder .
> Box#4: cordless sirc saw,2-impact drills, 1-high speed/hammer drill, 3- batteries, 1- charger, 1-sds hammer drill .
> Again if would need a lot fussy dividers and some foam but the fussy lay out would have to he done with the festi's as well.
> 
> Anybody have picts to post on packed in festi boxes, dewalt or any for that matter.



are you talking about putting that stuff in oversized systainers or the dewalt tough boxes? 

i'd really like to see my skillsaw and sawzall in one box. box#3 on your list is packed! you must be talking about toughboxes, or action packers...


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

I was talking about toughbox. I asked my supplier if they have any and to send me one of each on my next delivery. I'll be be able to fit out and see what works. He's not even billing me for them.....pretty sweet. Also mentioned that he doesn't recall anyone buying any of them. Also said I called the dewalt repair shop and they he couldn't sell a tough box if his life depended on it pulled them off the shelves. He is selling a good bit of TS boxes alot cheaper and cheaper made like Stanley re branded.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Set's coming tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Northwood

Are you getting the hand truck/ dolly thing for it?

I think any of the storage cases that have the same footprint and latch together help save lots of space and time, but a stack can be heavy! A dolly, castor base, or ct vac is worth it (even though they all seem to be quite expensive.)

Keep us posted.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Northwood said:


> Are you getting the hand truck/ dolly thing for it?
> 
> I think any of the storage cases that have the same footprint and latch together help save lots of space and time, but a stack can be heavy! A dolly, castor base, or ct vac is worth it (even though they all seem to be quite expensive.)
> 
> Keep us posted.


I agree anything consolidated and wheeled is dreamy. The cost is the cost. What would it cost you go up/down 4/flights 6 x's versus 2. 
gang up festi boxes or having a dewalt handtruck doesn't do us any good on the residential jobs. everything is either boomed craned, pulled (rope) or walked up to roof top. Condo's and commercial jobs have ramps elevators loading doc which festi or even the dewalt would be perfect. I have a the midi, router and track saw, domino in systainers and the rest goes in to my pre fitted dollies and carts which are custom to hold and haul everything like my trucks. I'll do a fit out in each box to see what I squeeze into each and weight them. Because I still have to carry up 3-4-5 flights of stairs. I also like the fact that they are protected from unexpected rain at night or a weekend. No more fussing around with plastic tarps. 
We do pull up tools up but it's 1x1 and takes forever pulling and rigging up in the harness. My goal is up to 40lbs dedicated packages like I mentioned further up. All of the tools that are used for interior work goes in festi boxes for mobility and the that fact they all work as a system. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Northwood

Cool, I'd like to see the rigging of the tools you pull up if you think of it. You make a 1x1 box?


----------



## Rich D.

I have a few dewalt boxes.. I love them. Heavy duty and waterproof.. I use them for hand tools, drill kit, and odds and ends.. If systainers were waterproof and alittle more rugged they would be perfect.


----------



## Northwood

While I'd always take something more rugged and waterproof, I've never actually had a problem with either with my systainers. I live in Vancouver where it always rains and I don't baby the sys' I stand on them (235lbs) and leave them out in the rain for short periods and no issues so far. 

I always felt they were too narrow however. Tools like rotary hammers, and recip saw would fit easily if they were wider. Now they have a new larger size coming out (midi sys I think) which would be perfect I think but they aren't switching all the tools into them and not offering all the different kit,s so far at least


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Rich D. said:


> I have a few dewalt boxes.. I love them. Heavy duty and waterproof.. I use them for hand tools, drill kit, and odds and ends.. If systainers were waterproof and alittle more rugged they would be perfect.



Rich d. Can you post a few picts of what you have in them maybe even how there set up in your truck .


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Northwood said:


> While I'd always take something more rugged and waterproof, I've never actually had a problem with either with my systainers. I live in Vancouver where it always rains and I don't baby the sys' I stand on them (235lbs) and leave them out in the rain for short periods and no issues so far.
> 
> I always felt they were too narrow however. Tools like rotary hammers, and recip saw would fit easily if they were wider. Now they have a new larger size coming out (midi sys I think) which would be perfect I think but they aren't switching all the tools into them and not offering all the different kit,s so far at least


Midi sys sounds interesting. 
Can you post a few picts of whats in them and even how you them set up in your truck. Pm if you want.


----------



## AustinDB

the base cabinet tool box was a great idea. I calculated the shelf heights/depth to accommodate those tool boxes. The ladder is bungee cord attached and I drape the electrical cords over the ladder as well. 

2nd pict: 16' trim can be stored on top-where all wood stock goes. 2nd shelf from top is all cordless tools (yellow-b/c that's what I've got!). levels slide in above the trash can. trash can slides out for easy dumping. I use to have foldable sawhorses (forget the name-bought them at Sears)-but they didn't last more than a year before falling apart. Will have to readdress this once again.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

1 - small
1 - large
1 - xl 
came today. I was surpassed to see how beefy they look and are. Also please to see them come off the truck all locked together. I'll fit out Sat. Still not sure if they work. Today we broke down job and lowered every thing down with a rope. It's kind of splitting hairs The overall advantage is I would dedicated roof top packages which would protected on site, free up shelf space in trucks. tic toc tic toc....:whistling


----------



## elementbldrs

I have since packed a ton into a few boxes. I don't care what the prima-donnas say, systainers wouldn't last a week on my sites. I work in the world of grit and muck and steel gangboxes. These are working great.


----------



## alboston

The tough boxes are great. I have the large, medium and 3 smalls. Very well built. I do tend to load to bigger ones up too much and they get a little heavy.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

alboston said:


> The tough boxes are great. I have the large, medium and 3 smalls. Very well built. I do tend to load to bigger ones up too much and they get a little heavy.


send a pict with what's in them.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

elementbldrs said:


> I have since packed a ton into a few boxes. I don't care what the prima-donnas say, systainers wouldn't last a week on my sites. I work in the world of grit and muck and steel gangboxes. These are working great.
> 
> 
> View attachment 99418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99419


are they the small?


----------



## Northwood

elementbldrs said:


> I have since packed a ton into a few boxes. I don't care what the prima-donnas say, systainers wouldn't last a week on my sites. I work in the world of grit and muck and steel gangboxes. These are working great.


That was actually my point- that I don't treat my systainers with much care (like a prima-donna) and they haven't broken or leaked yet. (But the leaking I haven't tested thoroughly and they couldn't be left overnight in the rain I don't think.)

The tough boxes look great to me. What put off my purchase was some early reviews I read one saying the plastic webbing to reinforce the box was cracking and very weak and another that said the tough-looking metal latches where chitty steal and bent easily. Hope that's not the case, but please tell me different. I'd buy some.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Northwood said:


> That was actually my point- that I don't treat my systainers with much care (like a prima-donna) and they haven't broken or leaked yet. (But the leaking I haven't tested thoroughly and they couldn't be left overnight in the rain I don't think.)
> 
> The tough boxes look great to me. What put off my purchase was some early reviews I read one saying the plastic webbing to reinforce the box was cracking and very weak and another that said the tough-looking metal latches where chitty steal and bent easily. Hope that's not the case, but please tell me different. I'd buy some.


I haven't heard or found anything negative about them except there dewalt and there big and that came from festi prima donna's. My supplier has barely sold any probably due to price point. Most contractors don't care or see value in proper portability. Alot are still loading / unloading pick ups day in day out.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

dewalt tough boxes are very hd and nice but do not fit my stick framers. If they were just 3" wider I'd keep them. I can make the framing package work if I had coil framers. Then I can easily fit 2-coil guns, 1/palm, and 1/tico. 
If dump the stick framers and buy the coil framers which I really am not a big fan of the weight and 3" galv nails are hard to find. Also the coil nails are about 35-40% more.
Also thinking about selling off my 2-bostitch 21degree with mechanical tip for tico nails. The 21degree nails are getting harder and harder to find along with the drastic price increase almost double the cost of 33 degree tico.
If I dump them I'll p/u 2-33degree bostitch framer with quick tip for the ticos and rapid fire and sell off the strap shot gun. 

As far as what I can make work.
#1 cordless package: for the roof tops that will hold 1-cordless saw, 2-impacts, 1-hspeed drill / hammer drill, 4-batteries, 1/charger and dedicated bits that we use 99% of the time. 

#2 package: orbital sander, multi cutter (fein), jigsaw, grinder, mini router jap saw including accessories. 

#3 package: 2-skillsaw and saw zaw. 

All 3 packages are easily managed through out houses and up to the roof tops, or strap onto the boom / crane deliveries. 

Or I can to hell with dewalt. Keep the framers and saw in out usual hd duffle bags and just package 1 and 2 in festie boxes which are easier for to get around attached to the vacs for high rise jobs. 

Just trying to get lighter and faster with set up / breakdown. That's my update.


----------



## svronthmve

CITY DECKS INC said:


> He is selling a good bit of TS boxes alot cheaper and cheaper made like Stanley re branded.


I am assuming you're referring to T-Stak boxes above?

I have a dozen or so T-Stak's. I would agree that they're lighter duty than the tough boxes (which I would say are geared toward framers, exterior contractors, etc). 

However, I would disagree that they're just rebranded Stanley boxes. Tstak's are definitely geared toward remodelers and interior contractors, but they're nice boxes and at a better price point than systainers and l-boxxes.

I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

svronthmve said:


> I am assuming you're referring to T-Stak boxes above?
> 
> I have a dozen or so T-Stak's. I would agree that they're lighter duty than the tough boxes (which I would say are geared toward framers, exterior contractors, etc).
> 
> However, I would disagree that they're just rebranded Stanley boxes. Tstak's are definitely geared toward remodelers and interior contractors, but they're nice boxes and at a better price point than systainers and l-boxxes.
> 
> I'm very pleased with mine.


I ment to say they appear to be a stanley style spun off of the stanley. Not trashing them. After all Dewalt does own stanley and B&D, Porter Cable and I think bostitch + god knows how many others. So there all going to potentially share there stuff. 
Much better price point. My local Dewalt repair shop can't keep them on the shelves.


----------



## alboston

Still working out the setup. Large box has all cordless (circular, 2 impact, sawzall, jigsaw, drill and right angle). Medium has all misc hand tools. One small has all my drill bits, drivers, etc. another small has my 12v stuff. I have another small I haven't setup yet.


----------



## Rich D.

CITY DECKS INC said:


> Rich d. Can you post a few picts of what you have in them maybe even how there set up in your truck .


Will do. There on the job so when i get a chance ill get pics up.


----------



## AustinDB

from job to job, I use a 4g bucket. If I don't have time at the end of the small/daily job to put the tools away, I know exactly where they are. The bucket is also handy for throwing debris (sweeping the floor) from the job and easily dumping it in the van. 

It's all about what works for the job you're doing-this works great on my smaller jobs.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

here's a pict of 
xl: 2-skills 1- zawsaw.

cordless package xl: 
2/impact
cordless sirc.
1/hs hammer drill combo. 
room for 3/batts 1/fast charger.

small toughbox can hold: 1/jig, 1/mini rtr , 1/5" orbital sander + accessories. 

I'm really bumbed out that I can't fit a framing package in the toughboxes. 

I need a framing package to fit: 2/21degree guns. 1/palm. 1/tico. or 2/33degree stick framers 1/palm.
+ 2-2/25ft air hoses and 1/splitter. 

I just got some hd stackable tubs, buckets and lids in various sizes. I'll play with lay outs over the weekend and see what happens. I'm not 100% sold on the dewalt yet. 
Again this is only for dedicated outside deck packages. Most of my interior stuff in is sys's and growing.


----------

